# Боли между лопатками и другие проблемы



## Pavel79 (13 Окт 2015)

День добрый,
35 лет, рост 191, вес 85, работа сидячая в офисе, последние 2 года фитнес 2 раза в неделю,

изначальные жалобы:
часто боли между лопатками - ближе к вечеру отчетливей, бывает как будто жжется, иногда ощущение что мышцу вдоль позвоночника справа примерно на том же уровне продул. Иногда боли в пояснице, шее.

Заключение по МРТ 3-х отделов позвоночника (3 сентября):
Томографическая картина остеохондроза.
Деформирующий спондилез шейного отдела преимущественно C6-C7, задние протрузии С3-С6 до 1.5 мм, правосторонняя парамедианная грыжа C6-C7 до 3.5 мм.
Деформирующий спондилез грудного отдела преимущественно TH4-TH9, парамедианные грыжи TH4-TH5 (правостор), TH5-TH6 (левостор), TH7-TH8(левостор) до 2 мм, правостор сколиоз 1 степени.
Деформирующий спондилез поясничного отдела L4-S1, циркулярные протрузии L4-L5-S1 до 1.5 мм

Пропил 1 месяц мильгамму, гелинк нарунг(гидролизат коллагена), хондроксид форте мазь по всему позвоночнику, интерфереционные токи 10 сеансов, 7 сеансов мануальной терапии. Около 2 недель вроде полегче было, стал ходить на ЛФК. Последние 2 недели только зарядка - т.к. обострился геморрой - очень не вовремя, полноценно не смогу вернуться к ЛФК еще недели 2. Теперь опять ощущаю боли между лопатками. Уменьшается в положении лежа.

Вопросов много:
1) Боль я так понимаю больше связана с выявленным спондилезом грудного отдела, а не с самими грыжами?
2) Я полагаю в моем случае решение - это снять быстрее обострение геморроя и возобновить ЛФК.
Но какие еще варианты у меня есть (пока лечу другую болячку)? Сейчас только легкая зарядка - распечатку мне дал врач, и то она на шею и на поясницу (с ними сейчас проблем почти не испытываю). Специальных упражнений на грудной отдел там нету. Посоветуйте упражнения на грудной отдел, с учетом спондилеза.
3) Есть домашний аппарат EMS/TENS электрической миостимуляции, по ощущениям помогает снимать боль, чем можно дополнить домашнее лечение? Возобновить мазь хондроксид?
4) И главный вопрос, по какой причине у меня такие обширные изменения в позвоночнике, последние 2 года, после того как поставили протрузию C6-C7 (а сейчас уже грыжа! и другие множественные протрузии и спондилез) я занимался ЛФК, ходил на фитнес (нагрузки средние), и тем не менее появились новые проблемы. Может ли быть какая то системная причина? 7 лет назад также неожиданно появились боли в коленных суставах, поставили диагноз хондромоляцию, пил периодически хондропротекторы, со временем, наверное года через 4 только боли ушли, только после нагрузки появляются. Не может ли это быть связано. Т.е. не может ли быть причиной какой либо хронический воспалительный процесс, инфекция с токсическими проявлениями, тем более последние 3 года есть крапивница которую легко спровоцировать, но уходит месяца 3-4 . Сдавал недавно анализы на иммунологию, результаты странные, возможно как раз причина воспалительный процесс, слева мои показатели - справа референсный диапазон
EKK (CD3-CD16+CD56+),      % 28.0*         % 4.0 - 26.0
EKK (CD3-CD16+CD56+)        708* 10^6/л     78 - 470
Фагоцитоз (гранулоциты)       95* %              82 - 90
Фагоцитоз (моноциты)             91* %             75 - 85
Остальные показатели в норме.
Какие анализы сдать дополнительно, к какому врачу сходить чтобы исключить какие то системные причины.
5) Видел рекламу клиники, по моему на этом даже сайте, используют Антигомотоксическая терапию в лечении остеохондроза - с их сайта: Лечение состоит в ПОМОЩИ организму в выведении гомотоксинов и приводит к нормализации естественных обменных процессов и как следствие к устранению причин болезни. Меня заинтересовало, так как сам подозреваю, что причина моей крапивницы тоже в токсинах (и некой хронической инфекции) которая может быть и причиной остеохондроза/спондилеза. Беспокоит только что раньше я про такие методы не слышал, стоит ли попробовать, и не будет ли мне хуже?
6) Еще читал про кинезио тейпы - выскажите пожалуйста свое мнение по поводу их эффективности.

Спасибо!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Окт 2015)

1. И спондилезом, и спондилоартрозом, и артрозом реберно-позвонковых суставов и миофасциальным синдромом.
2. Пришлите письмо на sfp05@mail.ru, пришлю свой вариант, ссылки админ не любит.
3. аппарат, аппликатор типа Кузнецова, лфк. Можно и мази, мне больше нравиться вариант -диклофенак+финалгон+хондроксид
4. А СОЭ, РФ, СРБ, АСЛО?
Почему? Сколиоз. Наверное плоскостопие. Если тщательно поискать-дисплазия соединительной ткани найдется.
5. С недоказанной эффективностью.
6. Как физиотерапия.


----------



## Pavel79 (15 Окт 2015)

Большое спасибо за подробный ответ.

Только сегодня сдал ревматологический скрининг, с этим похоже все норм

СОЭ  2                                             <15
АСЛ-О <50 Ед/мл                              <200
С-реактивный белок 0.3 мг/л              0.0 - 5.0
Ревматоидный фактор <20.0 МЕд/мл   <30.0
Антиядерные антитела,
скрининг                                           отрицат.

Т.е. ревматические причины исключаются? Значит проблема исключительно в "механике" - сколиоз, плоскостопие, неправильная осанка на работе? Или стоит поискать еще проблемы в обмене веществ, интоксикации? И каким это образом можно диагностировать - какие анализы.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Окт 2015)

Не стоит.


----------

